# Bonjour à la francophonie

## Mala Zaba

Bonjour à tous!   :Laughing: 

----------

## MadCoder

slaut !

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## static

Aiee! Gentoo! C'est tellement vite!

Bonjour a tous!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hbbio

Bonjour !

Oui à Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

et 

Non à le pen  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## static

J'aime beaucoup votre avatar du pingouin! Je m'excuse, mais la francais est le seule langue que je peut l'ecrire et lire (et parle) sans aide du traducteur! Puis, en tant que tels, c'est des fois tres desgolas! Mais j'essayerai!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fghellar

 *hbbio wrote:*   

> Non à le pen

 

Please, this is not the right place for this...

----------

## hbbio

 *static wrote:*   

> J'aime beaucoup votre avatar du pingouin! Je m'excuse, mais la francais est le seule langue que je peut l'ecrire et lire (et parle) sans aide du traducteur! Puis, en tant que tels, c'est des fois tres desgolas! Mais j'essayerai! 

 

Merci. Justement c'est un manchot papou (Gentoo penguin en anglais), caractérisé par la raie blanche partant des yeux :

http://perso.club-internet.fr/durandfr/oiseaux/papou.html

----------

## Mala Zaba

Je viens de découvrir qu'il existe un portail en français pour gentoo.  Voici le url: http://frlinux.net/gentoo/

----------

## milstrom

salut a vous

----------

## cluster2600

 :Razz:   salut a tous

----------

## danno

 :Confused:  Salut a tous.  Ma langue maternelle est anglais,  mais je suis un produit de la programme immersion francais,  ainsi je peut lire, ecrire et parle francais....

Mais parfois je ferai des erreurs....    :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mala Zaba

 *danno wrote:*   

> Mais parfois je ferai des erreurs....   

 

Ca c'est pas grave, meme nous (québec) on fait des erreurs!

----------

## sergio

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai remarqué la présence de forums espanol, norvégien et allemand sur Gentoo. Ce serai sympa de disposer d'un forum français pour echanger nos tuyaux sur Gentoo...

A propos si quelqu'un sait ou sont passés les mirroirs ftp.gentoo.no et

ftp.linux.no... Ce serai bien pratique de les retrouver, en effet mon firewall ne supporte que le FTP en téléchargement (réseau d'entreprise oblige) et j'en suis réduit à utiliser ftp.sunsite.dk qui a toujours un temps de retard pour les mises à jour...

Merci

----------

## Olivier

Tout à fait d'accord il manque un forum français !!

D'ailleurs ispeel version française n'existe pas sur gentoo?

----------

## reverius42

 *fghellar wrote:*   

>  *hbbio wrote:*   Non à le pen 
> 
> Please, this is not the right place for this...

 

Qu'est-ce que c'est, "le pen"? Je ne sais pas. Je parle seulement un peu de francais.

----------

## Lolo-

salut tout le monde !

----------

## dioxmat

bon allez tous me remplir la tribune de http://gentoofr.org/ au lieu de poster ici non mais :)

lu au passage :)

----------

## klieber

Moving into the French forum.

--kurt

----------

## Bouiaw

Haaaaaa, et ben on l'a notre forum en français ! Merci klieber d'avoir tenu parole. Ils sont forts chez Gentoo quand même, on demande un forum en français, et on l'a 3 jours après, c'est cool   :Very Happy: 

----------

## [loki]

Wouhou!

French rulez!!! 

hum... 

Le français règne!

Euh... C'est pas super non plus... 

Enfin...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kasper

salut à tous !

----------

## rafailow

 :Rolling Eyes: 

hmm ca fait plaisir.... boujour a tous....

----------

## JPz

Hello à tous   :Cool: 

----------

## fmalabre

 *Mala Zaba wrote:*   

> Je viens de découvrir qu'il existe un portail en français pour gentoo.  Voici le url: http://frlinux.net/gentoo/

 

Ca marche pas cette URL.

Tu as celle qui marche?

----------

## fmalabre

Au fait, je suis bien content d'avoir un forum en Francais   :Very Happy: 

----------

## daf@donkeyfr.org

sur frlinux.net ils parlent de gentoo ici : http://frlinux.net/?section=distributions&article=77

mais c'est une ancienne news... ça résume tout de même bien l'idée générale de gentoo

----------

## dioxmat

fmalabre : http://frlinux.net/?section=distributions&article=77 marche pour moi mais bon il n'y a pas grand chose.

http://gentoofr.org/ est ton ami.

----------

## fmalabre

Oui, maintenant ca marche. L'article parle de Gentoo 1.1!

En plus l'auteur dit qu'il mettra l'article a jour avec de nouvelles versions   :Laughing: 

----------

